# Kobe, 3 triple doubles this year... 6 total in career now.



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Pretty neat feat he matched total number of career triple double in a month... and even better for Laker fans, the Lakers take an easy one over the Bucks as the big guy only played 28 minutes.

-Petey


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

*LA rules!!!!!!!*

Hey Petey, you know I had to weigh in on this one. This is my kind of thread. Kobe's been playing some great ball, Shaq is back, what more could a Laker fan ask for.

LA rules!!!!!!!


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

I like this Kobe alot more. Now that he isn't the only option on offense he can do other things. You'll probably see him gamble alot more on the defensive end now that he's got a safety valve in Shaq. He'll probably get a few more triple doubles this year as well. But the thing I like the most is Kobe playing efficiently. That is, taking 20 shots and getting 30 points instead of taking 35 and getting 40. You'd think that his points would greatly increase with more FGA but that really isn't the case. After a player takes 25-30 shots it's hard as hell to keep shooting the ball well. I think you could see that with Kobe. I'm shocked that AI is able to do that every game and still play with so much energy.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

we're back to championship form. 
Now its time for us to go on a little winning streak to make up for all those loses.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> we're back to championship form.
> Now its time for us to go on a little winning streak to make up for all those loses.


Isn't it refreshing to know that we're now putting the best foot forward, I predict kobe gets 3-5 more triple dips this year, he has improved his game over last year, he's playing so effortlessly its scary and he can drop 40 when he has to. 

Shaq is just a monster, he's one of the alltime great players ,he changes hings like no ther player I've ever seen teams get so preoccupied about him that you can just pick a team apart with every one else. I'm telling everyone now that what we're watching now with Shaq and Kobe may go down in history as the only time the best 2 players in the league play on the same team and as time goes by maybe 2 of the greatest alltime also.


----------



## JYD (Sep 3, 2002)

Does this mean Kobe is now 2nd on the Laker all-time list for triple doubles? Who else is ahead of him beside Magic Johnson?
It's great to see Kobe drop a triple-double and Shaq dominate the post en route to a easy victory on Chick Hearn night, but you have to feel sorry for Ray Allen. Did you see how far his ankle got twisted!?


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

Looks like the Big Fella is settling in his old form. Not close, but just enough to help improve the teams overall play and energy. Kobe dropped another all around game. He didn't put up big offensive numbers, but getting everyone involved is much more important. He knows his role as the floor general. It also helps that, the other players are finally hitting their shots (FINALLY). It's still going to be tough all year, health is the key, but the Lakers are slowly but surely going to hit their stride if everything remains.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> 
> I'm telling everyone now that what we're watching now with Shaq and Kobe may go down in history as the only time the best 2 players in the league play on the same team and as time goes by maybe 2 of the greatest alltime also.


Well they certainly are getting up there, compare them with the list of other great duos.

Jordan/Pippen
Kareem/Magic
Baylor/West
Russel/Cousy

They could easily become better than all of these duos.

(Great win against the Bucks!!)


----------



## JYD (Sep 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wilt_The_Stilt</b>!
> 
> 
> Well they certainly are getting up there, compare them with the list of other great duos.
> ...


some other good combos:
Alcindor/Robertson
Duncan/Robinson
Reed/Fraiser
Bird/Parish
Erving/Barkley
Barkley/M.Malone
Stockton/K.Malone


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JYD</b>!
> some other good combos:
> Duncan/Robinson


No, Duncan and Robinson aren't one.

Duncan got to San Antonio and Robinson only had 1 season where he truly played like an All-Star.

Robinson has been mostly on the down point of his career while 
Duncan has been with the Spurs.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JYD</b>!
> 
> 
> some other good combos:
> ...


Alcindor and Robertson were good-but they weren't together long enough

As Damian said, Robinson has been on the down side of his career while with Duncan

Reed and Fraiser were another great combo-but were they as good as the others??

I couldn't think of who I should put with Bird that would form a duo. I was thinking more of McHale.

Both Barkley combos aren't as good as the others.

And I totally forgot about Stockton and Malone. They deserve to be high on the list.

Thanks for your help


----------



## FOXYboy (Aug 26, 2002)

nothing great 
! !! 1


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

Now he's got 4 and counting!


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

He has 4 and I'm sure their will be many more


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Yep he just passed Vlade Divac for sole place of second all-time in the Laker career leader list.

But since Magic has over a 100 he has a while to go to get number 1.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> Yep he just passed Vlade Divac for sole place of second all-time in the Laker career leader list.
> 
> But since Magic has over a 100 he has a while to go to get number 1.


While to go is an understatement. Kobe is playing great ball really easy. Seems like he can get a triple Dip anytime he wants.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> 
> 
> While to go is an understatement. Kobe is playing great ball really easy. Seems like he can get a triple Dip anytime he wants.


4 sho!


----------

